# REWARD!!!!! Chattahoochee Bend



## dominantpredator (Nov 20, 2008)

Reward is being offered for information leading to the individual who shot my mother's full blooded Bloodhound. This dog was friendly and only about 7 months old. Several people have been near her house and on Saturday three grown men in their 30's were actually asked to leave HER property as they somehow walked right by atleast 4 PRIVATE PROPERTY signs trying to get to an area that is in the safety zone. I am almost sure the dog followed them or someone walking right behind her house because the dog loved to be petted. I know that there are people on this web site who have acted as if I was totally against the hunting down there. That is not been the case. However, things they are a changing. No more will my mother and step dad be nice. I don't blame them at all. I have hunted deer since the age of 12 and that was a long time ago; I have never shot a dog and never will unless protecting myself or others. I will however, pay reward money for information leading to this type of behavior.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 20, 2008)

Hope you nab the scuzz. No excuse for tresspassing or harming someone's hound!


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 20, 2008)

That right there is some serious bull crap !
That is what makes it hard on us all. No matter your attitude, it's still crap ! That is something you never do, tresspass or kill any creature on the property, I'm mad with you !
I do hope you get the idiot and (insert profanity here) that done it !


----------



## dominantpredator (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks guys....if you here anything please PM me. Good luck to everyone on hunting.


----------



## BrianDailey (Nov 20, 2008)

There is a special place in h@ll for folks who harm good dogs.
I'm sorry to hear of your mom's loss.
I hope you are able to get some justice in the end.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 20, 2008)

Some really sorry person to kill a dog just because they see it....
Must be desperate to kill something to shoot a pet....

Hope you find them.....


----------



## WAIDMASTER (Nov 20, 2008)

I just got me a bloodhound she is 10 weeks old and i do hope you find out  who it was tell your mom sorry for the loss


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 21, 2008)

I will let you know if I hear anything.  Sorry about your dog and I hope you find the @$#%$#%$#


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 21, 2008)

I will let ya know if I hear any talk as well. If they are stupid enought to do what you say, they are stupid enought to brag to someone.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 21, 2008)

I will keep an ear out as well.


----------



## dominantpredator (Nov 23, 2008)

Dog looks as if he will be ok. Vet bill estimated to be between $500-$700. Someone is not only an idiot but a bad shot as well. I would love to spend about 5 minutes in a locked room with the guy.


----------



## thmbarry (Nov 23, 2008)

Good to hear the dog will  be ok..awful thing that it happend but at least the pup is ok.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 23, 2008)

Thats great news that the pup will make it. Still hope ya catch the scum that did it.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 23, 2008)

That is messed up


----------



## 12gamag (Nov 23, 2008)

hope the dog gets better....aint no excuse for shooting a mans dog...


----------



## dominantpredator (Nov 26, 2008)

My mother had placed a reward sign down at the kiosk. She went to check it out this morning and someone had written on the sign......."Sorry about the dog, thought it was a deer. He tasted good though." All I can say, is that is a poor white trash Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- right there. Whoever did that probably did not even shoot the dog. Anyway, GW will be down that way more and so will the coweta county sheriff's dept.. My mother will be contacting her state rep. and the man who sits on the board of DNR. These two people were very key figures in the openning of hunting in the area. Hate to say it, but maybe they will shut it down after this year. If the state does not have anyone to sit down there 7 DAYS A WEEK, they really should shut it down. Maybe a quota hunt would be more suitable instead of a free for all. Every day somebody encroaches on their property. One guy went as far as telling ole GW that we should respect their hunting trip and refrain from shooting the guns at my mother's house. As if he thought we didn't have the right to shoot our guns on our property. This guy, the guy that shot my mother's dog, and the guy that wrote on my mother's reward sign all have something in common. They all need their testicles clipped so they can't reproduce and they are all trying to get the hunting stopped down at the Bend. If you know anything about the guy that shot the dog, please come forward and we will be discreet about any information we receive.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 26, 2008)

Idiots are a fact of life.  You now have property which borders a WMA which WILL have idiots on it, regardless of 24/7 game warden on site. Life is going to get harder.  Personally though, I love the property and I will do everything I can to make sure I don't have any impact on any private surrounding land.


----------



## killNgrill (Nov 27, 2008)

what a shame, this could have been a really good place to hunt for a lot of people in this area. just like everything else a few bad eggs are going to spoil it for the rest. i agree on the "free for all" it is too small a piece of property to have that many people hunting it. it seems like not a lot of thought went into opening the place, they just opened the gates, put a sign in sheet and have fun.


----------



## hunter44a (Nov 27, 2008)

Nitram4891 said:


> Idiots are a fact of life.  You now have property which borders a WMA which WILL have idiots on it, regardless of 24/7 game warden on site. Life is going to get harder.  Personally though, I love the property and I will do everything I can to make sure I don't have any impact on any private surrounding land.



No doubt idiots are a fact of life. Just look at our present Congress. I don't believe we should shut out a bunch of good folks hunting for them few bad apples. Should we just shut the flippin world down for these lowlives.  NOOO!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 28, 2008)

dominantpredator said:


> Dog looks as if he will be ok. Vet bill estimated to be between $500-$700. Someone is not only an idiot but a bad shot as well. I would love to spend about 5 minutes in a locked room with the guy.



Well at least some good news from the story


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 29, 2008)

What were they thinking when they opened this park for state seasons anyhow!?!? Thats not real bright to begin with in my opinion.I'm proud the dogs ok..Hope she keeps it in a pen for deer season from now on..Probably want be as lucky next time!


----------



## michael_M (Nov 30, 2008)

i talked to the gw the other weekend when he checked me and he said that they knew that the property owners was gonna be a problem cause they didnt want the land to be used for park purpose must less hunting and that next year would likely be a quota hunt and that they gave more then any other wma has as far as no shooting zones and limited access to satisfie all the land owners and they new that there would be complaints and even some justafied and some pure and i quote (stupid) he told me and my brother and another guy that land onwers around there was mad not only cause they let fre run of it to others but cause they had taken the land owners private deer lease away from them and i know for a fact that the lady that works down at the lil store at the cross rodes told me and my brother that they hunted and rode 4 wheelers on that land for years before the state decided to open its ashamed that they are a few hunters that cant seem to abide by the laws but in saying that there is more catering to the land owners on that peace of land then any other wma ive hunted in the past and if they cut it off for us it will still be hunted just by the land owners whom will smile cause the got there private land back they man at the end of the road in the green ford CW mathis truck came down to the sign in and was drunk saying someone shot a deer and he could hear the bullet hit the deer i was standing there talkin to him and the beer would knock u down and ive also seen the man on the golf cart take pics of the kill sheet all there doing is tring to make it hard on us and crete greif so we cant hunt so they can show pics on how many deer was killed now was reason does a man have to take pics of a kill sheet unless hes wanting to stop it?


----------



## GAX (Nov 30, 2008)

michael_M said:


> i talked to the gw the other weekend when he checked me and he said that they knew that the property owners was gonna be a problem cause they didnt want the land to be used for park purpose must less hunting and that next year would likely be a quota hunt and that they gave more then any other wma has as far as no shooting zones and limited access to satisfie all the land owners and they new that there would be complaints and even some justafied and some pure and i quote (stupid) he told me and my brother and another guy that land onwers around there was mad not only cause they let fre run of it to others but cause they had taken the land owners private deer lease away from them and i know for a fact that the lady that works down at the lil store at the cross rodes told me and my brother that they hunted and rode 4 wheelers on that land for years before the state decided to open its ashamed that they are a few hunters that cant seem to abide by the laws but in saying that there is more catering to the land owners on that peace of land then any other wma ive hunted in the past and if they cut it off for us it will still be hunted just by the land owners whom will smile cause the got there private land back they man at the end of the road in the green ford CW mathis truck came down to the sign in and was drunk saying someone shot a deer and he could hear the bullet hit the deer i was standing there talkin to him and the beer would knock u down and ive also seen the man on the golf cart take pics of the kill sheet all there doing is tring to make it hard on us and crete greif so we cant hunt so they can show pics on how many deer was killed now was reason does a man have to take pics of a kill sheet unless hes wanting to stop it?



Wow!


----------



## .300ultramag (Nov 30, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> Wow!



I couldn't agree more.


----------



## dominantpredator (Nov 30, 2008)

That was some tough reading right there. First of all, Warren Budd who sits on DNR's board and is also the person who signed for the hunting to take place there this year is a little ticked off because he did not know it would be a free for all hunting area. He was told that it was going to be quota hunts.  We believe we have a good idea who was behind the wool pulling and yes he likes to get on woodys just like the rest of us.  I have been a deer hunter for 29 years, I am also a member of the NRA and the NWTF and I can't believe the way that some people classify themselves as hunters and put their status along with mine. A hunter respects landowner rights. Hunters do not shoot dogs. Hunters do follow game laws and ethics. Hunters do not point the fingers at someone who did nothing against the hunters. Smart hunters try to figure out how to preserve their hunting privaleges not destroy them all together. If I wanted to keep hunting an area, I would definetly get on the right side of the law and quit trying to justify the ideology of shooting dogs and tresspassing onto another's property. DNR has also told us that too many deer have been harvested on this property already. This also stems from some biologist estimate of the herd before season opened. Most believe his estimate was jacked up to get the place opened....another ploy by a woodys' friend. Rest assurred this will not be the case next year. Warren Budd and Lynn Smith and coweta county will not allow this type of unethical behaivor to continue. The old man taking pics is allowed by law to take pictures if he so desires. It is called freedom and if you do not like it move to a country where people are not free. That old man will still be here when you are long gone my friend. And yes, alot of the locals did ride 4wheelers up until about a year before the park was to be open. So what. It wasn't a park back then. Many people here believe Alan Jackson's reference to "pyramid of cans in a pale moonlight" was about the area known as Flat Rock. These people take great pride in the area they no has home. When your home is overrun with outlaws and idiots, and some hunters too.....well, it is time to rid the home of outlaws and idiots. As far as your facts go.......well why don't you just present them for us. Hearsay is just that. It doesn't mean squat. What does matter is evidence and official record. We have evidence of laws being broke and CCSO has official record of incidents that have taken place. If this is the most one sided(for the landowners) wma in the state, well maybe all of them should be shut down to hunting. It seems as though you think landowners are the trouble. Seems to me your mamma and daddy should have taken you behind the woodshed a few more times to get you to see straight. I believe a man that would shoot a dog (pet puppy) would steal, lie, and cheat for his own personal satisfaction. I would never hunt with someone like this. It is against the law to shoot a dog. It is also against the law to criminal tresspass. It is against the law to park in a no parking zone. It is also unlawful to access property when it is clearly marked as a non access area. Open your eyes. .











michael_M said:


> i talked to the gw the other weekend when he checked me and he said that they knew that the property owners was gonna be a problem cause they didnt want the land to be used for park purpose must less hunting and that next year would likely be a quota hunt and that they gave more then any other wma has as far as no shooting zones and limited access to satisfie all the land owners and they new that there would be complaints and even some justafied and some pure and i quote (stupid) he told me and my brother and another guy that land onwers around there was mad not only cause they let fre run of it to others but cause they had taken the land owners private deer lease away from them and i know for a fact that the lady that works down at the lil store at the cross rodes told me and my brother that they hunted and rode 4 wheelers on that land for years before the state decided to open its ashamed that they are a few hunters that cant seem to abide by the laws but in saying that there is more catering to the land owners on that peace of land then any other wma ive hunted in the past and if they cut it off for us it will still be hunted just by the land owners whom will smile cause the got there private land back they man at the end of the road in the green ford CW mathis truck came down to the sign in and was drunk saying someone shot a deer and he could hear the bullet hit the deer i was standing there talkin to him and the beer would knock u down and ive also seen the man on the golf cart take pics of the kill sheet all there doing is tring to make it hard on us and crete greif so we cant hunt so they can show pics on how many deer was killed now was reason does a man have to take pics of a kill sheet unless hes wanting to stop it?


----------



## olcowman (Nov 30, 2008)

Ya'll left out illegal to drive drunk, even in a CW Mathews truck. If he was really drunk, he won't be driving that truck much longer if word gets back to his bosses. They have had some pretty serious issues with employees driving company vehicles over the past couple of years. 

Regardless, I am sorry about your dog and it is a shame that a few sorry individuals are gonna mess it up for everyone else. I never heard the reference concerning the Alan Jackson song, but ya'll are probably right as I have seen some of the trash the idiots used to leave around there. I hope the state can get a handle on this problem and make everyone happy around there, but it don't look to good right now.

Am I the only one that noticed a certain post in this thread is real similiar to those posted by the "new lake record holders and secret plug makers" on another thread. It sort of had that familiar flow to it.


----------



## dominantpredator (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes, the dui part is illegal and frowned on by any company. However, sounds as if the accuser is grasping for straws and is an idiot. If the guy was drunk, he should have called the authorities. Like I said, we have real evidence and not just he said she said type language. I will check out the lake records post. Maybe we can salvage something for everyone down there. However, just like the guy who turned the shoulder to a dui, people have to report illegal activity.






olcowman said:


> Ya'll left out illegal to drive drunk, even in a CW Mathews truck. If he was really drunk, he won't be driving that truck much longer if word gets back to his bosses. They have had some pretty serious issues with employees driving company vehicles over the past couple of years.
> 
> Regardless, I am sorry about your dog and it is a shame that a few sorry individuals are gonna mess it up for everyone else. I never heard the reference concerning the Alan Jackson song, but ya'll are probably right as I have seen some of the trash the idiots used to leave around there. I hope the state can get a handle on this problem and make everyone happy around there, but it don't look to good right now.
> 
> Am I the only one that noticed a certain post in this thread is real similiar to those posted by the "new lake record holders and secret plug makers" on another thread. It sort of had that familiar flow to it.


----------



## Greene728 (Nov 30, 2008)

michael_M said:


> i talked to the gw the other weekend when he checked me and he said that they knew that the property owners was gonna be a problem cause they didnt want the land to be used for park purpose must less hunting and that next year would likely be a quota hunt and that they gave more then any other wma has as far as no shooting zones and limited access to satisfie all the land owners and they new that there would be complaints and even some justafied and some pure and i quote (stupid) he told me and my brother and another guy that land onwers around there was mad not only cause they let fre run of it to others but cause they had taken the land owners private deer lease away from them and i know for a fact that the lady that works down at the lil store at the cross rodes told me and my brother that they hunted and rode 4 wheelers on that land for years before the state decided to open its ashamed that they are a few hunters that cant seem to abide by the laws but in saying that there is more catering to the land owners on that peace of land then any other wma ive hunted in the past and if they cut it off for us it will still be hunted just by the land owners whom will smile cause the got there private land back they man at the end of the road in the green ford CW mathis truck came down to the sign in and was drunk saying someone shot a deer and he could hear the bullet hit the deer i was standing there talkin to him and the beer would knock u down and ive also seen the man on the golf cart take pics of the kill sheet all there doing is tring to make it hard on us and crete greif so we cant hunt so they can show pics on how many deer was killed now was reason does a man have to take pics of a kill sheet unless hes wanting to stop it?



Man I could hardly read your post due to the lack of extremely simple grammer and lack of periods, it hardly makes any sense and has NOTHING to do with the subject at all!!! But seeing how you attacked us locals and land owners ill address your post. Now im a life long resident of this area and as a matter of fact I litterally grew up on this property and I can tell you this my friend, if the state opened up a free for all shoot at anything that moves, hunt with whatever you want whenever you want free for all in your back yard like they have ours you would be a little upset too! This was a quiet little country road, one of the few left in this county that we happen to be very proud of that has went to heck in a hand basket because of the idiodic actions of a certain handful of people. Regardless of what anyone says we ARE NOT AGAINST HUNTERS OR HUNTING!!!! We are against underhanded moves with no local resident or hunter input and then no one overseeing the activity or patrolling the area. There were no public meetings, no advanced notices, nothing at all to even indicate that this was even a possibility. Most found out when it popped up in the rules and regs book. Now I understand the budget cuts that DNR is faced with but if they didnt have the money or manpower to properly enforce the rules and law then it shouldnt have been opened! I guess they were trying to avoid another Red Top Mnt catastrophe but this aint the way to do it. And as far as the locals using it for a pesonal hunting club how did you come to that conclusion? Ive said it before and ill say it again, this could have been one of the best public hunting areas in the south east but right now its just a slaughter fest!! There have been over 200 deer killed down here already and its only 2900+- acres, and over 500 people estimated signed in not counting the ones thats signed in more than once! Thats just ridicoulous! I know there are some good people that visit Chatt Bend and thats great. But yall can rest assured that next year it wont be like this. Its absolutely amazing that there hasnt been a serious accident yet or a knock down drag out. Next year I hope its archery only or quota hunt only if the herd is even still able to support this. Make no mistake DNR and the state is to blame for this happening. A little though, preparation, and foresight could have avoided this. And you can rest assured that practically every resident and landowner in this area is working diligently to make sure that this doesnt happen again and weve made progresss by leaps and bounds. The county commission as well as the administrator have also been contacted as well as visited the property and are fully commited to assisting us in making this wrong a right. I dont know right now what the answer is but something must change before someone is killed or there is no deer left to hunt for anyone!

Also DP, I sure hope yall find out who commited such a cowardly, dumb, and childish act and you and your mom get to deal with them! Ill do my best to see if I can find out anything and let yall know if I do. Tell them if I can be of any assistance to let me know, and glad to hear the dog will make it! 
Greene


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Nov 30, 2008)

It does take a low life to shoot a dog just because and something should be done if caught but could it have been an accident ? Also was not the the dog tresspassing if so should something be done to the dog owner for not having the dog on a lead or in a pen.I know I'll get blasted for this but I can handle it.I have hunting dogs that I catch hogs with and from what the GW told me I'm to blame if they do or go somewhere they don't belong so 2 wrongs don't make it right.I'M IN NO WAY SUPPORTING AN IDOIT SHOOTING DOGS OR TRESSPASSING just looking at the other side of the coin.I also do  hope they get this problem fixed because UNITED WE STAND DIVIDED WE FALL (Hunters)


----------



## michael_M (Nov 30, 2008)

I do agree that is was very childes that someone shot the dog..I've hunted down there and i will say things are crowded,but if thr state and gw would of opened more access to the river, and to other parts there wouldn't been the trouble with people gathering in one spot.There is not even half that land that has even been walked on must less hunted.It doesnt make us all bad people cause there is a few (HUNTERS) that feel that ther above everyone and break the laws. Now 200 deer is alot but next year they will be back in there just a strong cause they will move from alot of the other properties that didnt have the hunting pressure that this place had. If it does go to a quota hunt it will still probably be just as strong.I still say open roads to sxpand the hunting and it would stop alot of the trespassing......


----------



## GAX (Nov 30, 2008)

olcowman said:


> Am I the only one that noticed a certain post in this thread is real similiar to those posted by the "new lake record holders and secret plug makers" on another thread. It sort of had that familiar flow to it.



Nope your not alone. That and a "Police Brutality" thread that got deleted a few days ago.


----------



## bull__dawgs (Nov 30, 2008)

With all the public land available to hunt in Georgia, National Forest, Corp. land, Federal land, WMAs, State Parks, etc., is this the only tract that has private land bordering it????

Kinda makes me wonder why all the problems are hapening here and we don't hear of these problems on other public land.

Makes me wonder if the State and Dnr got tired of a few people trying to tell them how to handle this new state park and just threw it open to the full state hunting season.

The biggest problem is all the hunters forced to hunt on only about 1/3 of the land. Was this caused by the few people trying to tell the state and DNR how to handle this STATE PARK? Sure looks that way.


----------



## dominantpredator (Nov 30, 2008)

I would say that other wma's are bordered by private land.
It makes me ask myself the same question about the problems. According to Warren Budd, DNR board member, he signed the paper work for the hunting after being told it was a quota hunt only. He is upset that it wasn't quota hunting. Our county commissioners and our county administrater are upset as well. The state did not consult with the county on this issue either. That is another reason for all the traffic.....the county is building the road all the way thru. As far as all them people hunting 1/3 of the land is ridiculous. That would only be 957 acres. Are you suggesting that 1943 acres have been closed to hunting? I would say that less than 100 acres have been closed and that is only on the perimeter, not at all along the river. Get a map and see for yourself.





bull__dawgs said:


> With all the public land available to hunt in Georgia, National Forest, Corp. land, Federal land, WMAs, State Parks, etc., is this the only tract that has private land bordering it????
> 
> Kinda makes me wonder why all the problems are hapening here and we don't hear of these problems on other public land.
> 
> ...


----------



## viper25963 (Nov 30, 2008)

"The biggest problem is all the hunters forced to hunt on only about 1/3 of the land. Was this caused by the few people trying to tell the state and DNR how to handle this STATE PARK? Sure looks that way."

No one is forced to only hunt 1/3 of the land(which is by far not even close).................Its all open to everyone, just have to walk to get there!! From what I hear from land owners, even the area's marked "no hunter access" doesnt mean anything, lots of folks getting dropped off or sneaking in there or making that long walk!


----------



## LAKOTA (Nov 30, 2008)

This may be off topic, but what was this land originally? Was it state owned land, private or what?


----------



## viper25963 (Nov 30, 2008)

A good portion of it was private owned for years, then a hunting club for many years, then sold to a conservation group and at that point passed to the state!

Other parts were private owned then bought or some how aquired by the sate!


----------



## LAKOTA (Nov 30, 2008)

dominantpredator said:
			
		

> And yes, a lot of the locals did ride 4wheelers up until about a year before the park was to be open. *So what.* It wasn't a park back then.


Still considered Criminal Trespassing without written permission though, correct?  Did you call the law to have the trespassers arrested?

---------

I am 100% against shooting any dog other than a wild dog or Coyote. I have wanted to shot dogs that continuously run through my hunting areas, but I just can't bring myself to do it. The dog is most likely someones best friend. 

BUT, on another subject, does the county or city have a leash law in place? If so, then your mother was not abiding by the laws either. Even if there are no leash laws in that area, you can be if I had a Brand New WMA opening right behind my house, my dog would be on a runner. Especially if I knew he was prone to run the woods that would now be open to hunt by the public.


----------



## michael_M (Nov 30, 2008)

As i just stated ive hunted across the road and i get a pm that say i wouldnt tell anyone that u hunt across from my moms house?Never did i say i hunted across from anyones house i stated i hunted across the road....I've never walked toward the river,or someones house..i just chose to hunt away from everyone and go just the other way and ive killed just as many deer.And the gw has checked me sevreal times and ive checked out everytime.I'd like to know how many tickets have been written for breaking the law?Has anyone got caught doing anything wrong exspect for the NO PARKING! which in all right we all pay taxes and that is a RIGHT OF WAY and the ticket might be what 50 bucks? Im not tring to cause trouble but if the state has given us the right to hunt there and the did the research and knew that people was gonna come and deer was gonna get killed and people was gonna break the law face it! we all do it. We all speed? We all are guilty of not WEARING A SEAT BELT? But not all of us walk on peoples land and shoot people's dogs so try to hurt everyone cause someone does something stupid?


----------



## Sunset (Dec 1, 2008)

*Just my 2 cents*

IF I may, I've been reading about this new " State Park" for weeks .The dog being shot was wrong !!!  But the dog should have been put up. I hunted the Private Land in the middle of this SP for years, I got out last year, Hundreds of Locals thought that this area was open to the public  ,    We ran people off our land on 4 wheelers, dirt bikes, 4x4 trucks, Golf carts ,walking .It never ended ,we put up gates ,they tore them down, It took telephone poles and guardrails and 1/4 inch steel gates to slow them down. This mess has been going on for many years ,We couldnt get any help, A few years back we had a game warden that was helping but he moved on. I know the man that owns the land I hunted on has gone through H__L before this "SP" was ever thought about!!! Look at Both sides .I know this is off topic but feel that the people that own property have not got a fair shake . Dominatpredator  I'm not trying to get anything started but IF you shake the bushes the Nuts will come out!


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 1, 2008)

Man...your posts are killing me. Did you go to school? Lots of tickets have been written. Ask GW Jacob Adams if you want to know the numbers. The sheriff's office handles traffic violations. The state does not control the roads down there. The county road is not a state road. I agree the state expects people to break the law. For that reason, they created state prisons. I myself am not bound by law to wear a SEAT BELT because of the size truck that I drive. I would disagree wholeheartedly with you that everyone breaks the law. I bet others on here would too. Anyway, enjoy your last season here....next year you will have to harrass someone else. Your ticket for illegal parking may only be $50 bucks, I don't know. I do know that the CCSO had a vehicle towed off on Thanksgiving Day. I bet the poor fellow whose truck was towed payed more than $50 bucks for that truck impoundment. As far as your taxes go, when was the last time you payed taxes to coweta county? 






michael_M said:


> As i just stated ive hunted across the road and i get a pm that say i wouldnt tell anyone that u hunt across from my moms house?Never did i say i hunted across from anyones house i stated i hunted across the road....I've never walked toward the river,or someones house..i just chose to hunt away from everyone and go just the other way and ive killed just as many deer.And the gw has checked me sevreal times and ive checked out everytime.I'd like to know how many tickets have been written for breaking the law?Has anyone got caught doing anything wrong exspect for the NO PARKING! which in all right we all pay taxes and that is a RIGHT OF WAY and the ticket might be what 50 bucks? Im not tring to cause trouble but if the state has given us the right to hunt there and the did the research and knew that people was gonna come and deer was gonna get killed and people was gonna break the law face it! we all do it. We all speed? We all are guilty of not WEARING A SEAT BELT? But not all of us walk on peoples land and shoot people's dogs so try to hurt everyone cause someone does something stupid?


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 1, 2008)

Actually, the area the 4 wheelers would ride were on Flat Rock Rd. This is a county dirt road. CCSO has driven up on me, my wife, and my son looking for people on dirt bikes who were actually tresspassing. The CCSO never made cases for people who would ride exclusively on Flat Rock Rd. Leash law has nothing to do with where the dog was shot. Dog was shot near the house on private property. The dog does not roam around like you may think he would. However, she does have a pen he generally stays in and was let out somehow.....nobody has figured that out yet.





LAKOTA said:


> Still considered Criminal Trespassing without written permission though, correct?  Did you call the law to have the trespassers arrested?
> 
> ---------
> 
> ...


----------



## LAKOTA (Dec 1, 2008)

dominantpredator said:


> Leash law has nothing to do with where the dog was shot. Dog was shot near the house on private property. The dog does not roam around like you may think he would. However, she does have a pen he generally stays in and was let out somehow.....nobody has figured that out yet.


I hesitated to even comment at all on your threads, but just it seems to me that you want everyone else in the public to obey laws, but you are somehow excluded from them. I would assume from your earlier posts that the dog was shot on the land that is now open to hunt and not on your Mothers property? Or did your Mother see someone shoot the dog in here back yard?

I may be wrong, but I never saw mention of the dog "accidentally" getting out of a fence or off of a runner/leash? When you come on here lashing out the way you have on every thread that has been posted about the Chattahoochee Park, that information may be of help to your case.


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 1, 2008)

The dog was actually found on her property, not to say he wasn't shot somewhere else. However, vet even said the dog was lucky to have survived and was lucky to be so close to her house. He was not in the yard, but in the wooded section of her property. I understand it seems like I believe everyone is to obey the laws; however, I do not get it when you say I somehow exclude myself from the same laws. I do not hunt down there period. I hunt family land and all my neighbors can attest to the type person I am, atleast as far as the hunting goes or in business. I am self-employed and must keep a positive image in the community. Had my mother actually seen someone shoot her dog, we would probably have a much bigger issue at hand. I can honestly say, the dog did not shoot himself. 
 Originally, my posts were to get the message out about the importance of being safe and law abiding in  and around the new state park. I quess I was one of the few who could forsee trouble brewing in an enviroment such as the one created by the state. No one is exactly sure how the pup got out of the pen. The gate was still closed and no holes were dug under or around the enclosure. My children play all around her property and should be able to do just that. We all believe, our case and point are highly recognizable. Furthermore, I can not believe that there are so many 'hunters' on here that side with a dog shooter at all. I think it is terrible that someone calls themselves a hunter, when there is not even a season on dogs.




LAKOTA said:


> I hesitated to even comment at all on your threads, but just it seems to me that you want everyone else in the public to obey laws, but you are somehow excluded from them. I would assume from your earlier posts that the dog was shot on the land that is now open to hunt and not on your Mothers property? Or did your Mother see someone shoot the dog in here back yard?
> 
> I may be wrong, but I never saw mention of the dog "accidentally" getting out of a fence or off of a runner/leash? When you come on here lashing out the way you have on every thread that has been posted about the Chattahoochee Park, that information may be of help to your case.


----------



## Steve78 (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't think anyone is siding with the dog shooter, just saying that there are rules on both sides of the fence with hunters and landowners. Most posts have been sympathetic with the shooting. But if the dog was not on a leash or runner then there can be severe consequences, thats in no way siding with a scum bag dog killer. If a dog wants out of a pen they will find a way out. But if those 3 grown men were the cruel type, they might not have liked being asked to leave and let the dog out and shot it as payback. So I would make sure my pen had a lock on it, and call the law on any trespasser. Let them handle it...Just my 2 cents and I am not siding with anyone.


----------



## bull__dawgs (Dec 1, 2008)

What day was the dog shot, could it have been the Sun. afternoon that all the gunfire was coming from your mothers property??

One hunter in that area was so scared by the gunfire, that he left the woods. When he got back to his truck, he told the GW, who just happened to be there.

Why would a family of hunters be doing all that shooting on a Sunday afternoon, knowing that fellow hunters could be in the nearby woods??  Surely the shooting wasn't intended to harass the hunters??


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes he was shot just a couple of days after that Sunday afternoon. Yes we were shooting guns. I can not help it if a hunter got scared. Maybe he was too close to the shots. Again, that is not our fault. Our shots were into a target set up with a dirt mound just like you find at most gun ranges(safe). The nearby woods are in a safety zone. The safety zone is to keep everyone safe. The family of hunters is not what you think. My 12 year old son and  myself are the only two hunters who were actually particpants in the shooting that day. The other two shooters, my step dad and older brother do very little hunting. Step dad has not hunted the first thing this year and my older brother has not hunted in atleast 5 years, and I can count on my fingers how many times he has actually gone hunting. My brother, however, had just bought a new AR15 and wanted to shoot it. He went ahead and decided to buy a gun after Obama was elected for president. No crime there either. So, no harrassment whatsoever was intended. And, just like GW told the scared hunter.....the landowners can do what they want(legally, that is) on their on property. Besides, any hunter should expect to hear gun shots. I hunt on Smokey Rd. and our neighbor is a detective with the CCSO. I constantly hear him shooting while I am hunting. I do not believe he is trying to harrass me though. Same holds true with the Blalock Farms who operate a high end gated hunting community in the area. They shoot all day. That is their land and no laws are being broke. I can understand if someone thought that....however, my brother would be happy to show receipts on his purchase to anyone who fills that way. We are safe because we to have neighbors. And on any given Sunday afternoon, you may find us in her yard shooting. You see we tend to go there every Sunday(almost) to get some of momma's good homecooking. Why is this so hard to understand. People should read the post that Green put on this thread....we are not the only unsatisfied landowners in the area. My other brother, also who lives further up Payton Rd. has had people come up to his house. Lucky for them, he wasn't home and his 13 year old son talked with the people. Now in order for them to get there, they really went out of the way to tresspass on another person's property. Go ahead and read Green's post. It is on this same page.






bull__dawgs said:


> What day was the dog shot, could it have been the Sun. afternoon that all the gunfire was coming from your mothers property??
> 
> One hunter in that area was so scared by the gunfire, that he left the woods. When he got back to his truck, he told the GW, who just happened to be there.
> 
> Why would a family of hunters be doing all that shooting on a Sunday afternoon, knowing that fellow hunters could be in the nearby woods??  Surely the shooting wasn't intended to harass the hunters??


----------



## Corey (Dec 1, 2008)

What a dang mess...lol


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 1, 2008)

Any coons on this place? Can we hunt them?


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 1, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> Any coons on this place? Can we hunt them?



I would say there should be a lot of coons along the river. As far as I know, coon hunting is legal there too. Better check with DNR about hunting times


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 1, 2008)

It will be when all the deer hunters get gone before I come..I dont wanna take the chance of tracking collars going dead and not finding dog.Then it get shot like your moms dog did!


----------



## hevishot (Dec 1, 2008)

bull__dawgs said:


> What day was the dog shot, could it have been the Sun. afternoon that all the gunfire was coming from your mothers property??
> 
> One hunter in that area was so scared by the gunfire, that he left the woods. When he got back to his truck, he told the GW, who just happened to be there.
> 
> Why would a family of hunters be doing all that shooting on a Sunday afternoon, knowing that fellow hunters could be in the nearby woods??  Surely the shooting wasn't intended to harass the hunters??



what does it matter if they were shooting, or how much they were shooting or blah blah blah....they were on their OWN property....sounds as if you dont think someone should be allowed to legally shoot on their property or that they should be worried that they might "scare" someone hunting on another property....funny post...scared by the gunfire....


----------



## hunter44a (Dec 1, 2008)

I have to agree with Bull Dawgs. The landowners in this area are perturbed that we took away their playground for 4 wheelin and hunting and they want to shut us out. I spent a lot of time scouting that property only to find out that access was severely restricted. I agree that maybe a more limited season would be in order but if we're gonna do quota hunts they need to give better access. Perhaps making it a totally archery only area would be cool. I'm sorry that some sorry so and so shot someones dog but if they opened a WMA next to my house, you bet that I would take precautions with my pets.


----------



## JBird227 (Dec 1, 2008)

hunter44a said:


> Perhaps making it a totally archery only area would be cool.



THAT WOULD BE GREAT!!! BOW ONLY!!!!

I wont step foot on that place untill turkey season.


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 2, 2008)

JBird227 said:


> THAT WOULD BE GREAT!!! BOW ONLY!!!!
> 
> I wont step foot on that place untill turkey season.



I am so HAPPY I do not know a bunch of the folks that hunt down there. If I did know them, I still would not hunt with them. Some seem to be very decent people. However, some of them are just plane ol stupid. Good luck with birds....I believe there will be some wasted time hunting birds down there. Going to be very crowded  and with the the crew that seems to be hunting down there, you can bet the farm these guys will not show any consideration for other hunters who make be working a bird. They will be tight lipped very early in the season.


----------



## killNgrill (Dec 2, 2008)

dominantpredator said:


> I am so HAPPY I do not know a bunch of the folks that hunt down there. If I did know them, I still would not hunt with them. Some seem to be very decent people. However, some of them are just plane ol stupid. Good luck with birds....I believe there will be some wasted time hunting birds down there. Going to be very crowded  and with the the crew that seems to be hunting down there, you can bet the farm these guys will not show any consideration for other hunters who make be working a bird. They will be tight lipped very early in the season.



x2 on the bow only!

DP- Jbird and i have hunted joe kurz for several years when it went public for turkey so i can definatley understand where your coming from as far as "tight lipped" birds and other guys breaking in between you and a bird. Unfortunately for us, they made joe kurz quota only now. Hopefully we can use the tactics we learned huntin them tough old toms at JK to find some at Chat. Bend. If its anything like deer season during turkey, ill have a little orange on me somewhere to make myself visible We'll be down there during the week so maybe that will offer us a little better chance.... even though there seems to be a lot of hunters there during the week now during deer season. We will just have to make the best of the opportunity there because the way its lookin, it might not last too long.


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 2, 2008)

killNgrill said:


> x2 on the bow only!
> 
> DP- Jbird and i have hunted joe kurz for several years when it went public for turkey so i can definatley understand where your coming from as far as "tight lipped" birds and other guys breaking in between you and a bird. Unfortunately for us, they made joe kurz quota only now. Hopefully we can use the tactics we learned huntin them tough old toms at JK to find some at Chat. Bend. If its anything like deer season during turkey, ill have a little orange on me somewhere to make myself visible We'll be down there during the week so maybe that will offer us a little better chance.... even though there seems to be a lot of hunters there during the week now during deer season. We will just have to make the best of the opportunity there because the way its lookin, it might not last too long.



You guys are going to have to show me some tricks to it. Maybe we can hook up for some private land turkeys. I have quite a few tricks myself I have learned over the last 20 years. I can walk good enough to keep up with you yunguns-----I hope. Man I love to turkey hunt more than deer hunt. Good luck to you guys. 
I have some out of state birds to hunt as well. Road trip may be what the Dr. ordered.


----------



## bull__dawgs (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm not a turkey hunter anymore, use to love it, but rather fish now. 

I did a ton of scouting and bowhunting on CB before the mass of gunhunters invaded and saw tons of birds.

One area you might want to scout is kinda hard to get to, but has lots of birds. The area is kinda behind the no hunter access signs on Mt. Carmel and runs up to the powerline. Most of the birds I saw were closer to Mt. Carmel Rd., not close to Flat Rock Rd.

You can get to the area via the powerline or the last road on the left at the end of the property will take you back in there. Would be a lot closer to go in at the no access signs, but we all know that you can't be dropped off there in the dark.

Good luck with the birds


----------



## killNgrill (Dec 2, 2008)

cant wait til turkey season, lets get on some birds


----------



## JBird227 (Dec 4, 2008)

dominantpredator said:


> You guys are going to have to show me some tricks to it. Maybe we can hook up for some private land turkeys. I have quite a few tricks myself I have learned over the last 20 years. I can walk good enough to keep up with you yunguns-----I hope. Man I love to turkey hunt more than deer hunt. Good luck to you guys.
> I have some out of state birds to hunt as well. Road trip may be what the Dr. ordered.



 Im sure you can keep up! I feel the same way you do about turkey hunting, I dont know why that bird gets my heart pumping more than deer.... That sounds good though!


----------

